# Trojan horse on WCA regulation page



## coinman (Apr 4, 2010)

My Avast anti virus program warns for a Trojan horse on WCA regulation page, is this possible?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh, you too?

I got some type of redirect warning.
I wasn't sure they were related though.


----------



## Ron (Apr 4, 2010)

The webserver that also hosts the WCA website was cracked two weeks ago. 
I think this is a page that I forgot to correct. Sorry. It should be OK now.


----------



## (X) (Apr 4, 2010)

Ron said:


> The webserver that also hosts the WCA website was cracked two weeks ago.
> I think this is a page that I forgot to correct. Sorry. It should be OK now.



Confirmed, I had this problem aswell but it's gone now.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 5, 2010)

I got hit while I was trying to put together my first weekly competition. I wasn't sure whether it was the WCA regulations page, one of the scramble pages, or Cube Explorer (I was running all three at the same time). I'm glad you managed to get it clean now.


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 5, 2010)

great just what i need another virus


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Apr 5, 2010)

Google: Avast antivirus
It's free, just download it and be worry free!

(Man , this thread's going all over the place @[email protected])


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 6, 2010)

MacOS or any linux distribution does a good job too


----------

